# Rocky´s im Aufbau !



## Rocklandbiker (21. Mai 2006)

Ich fang mal an. Was kann verbessert werden. Sinnvolle Ideen (Optisch/technisch). Welche Parts empfehlenswert etc. Kurz um, alles rund um den Aufbau eines Rocky´s eben.
Die Schwalbe werden gegen MAXXIS LArsen TT getauscht. Die Gabel ist ne MZ Marathon SL 100mm. Als Steuersatz möchte ich einen ChrisKing in rot eloxiert verbauen. Ebenso die Sattelstützenklemme von Hope in rot eloxiert. Ansonsten die Kurbel RaceFace DEUS in schwarz, oder weiß ? Als Bremse die AVID Disc oder event. die Magura Louise oder doch die Marta ?


----------



## s.d (21. Mai 2006)

Sieht echt gut aus also zur Bremse kann ich sagen die sind alle nicht schlecht. Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht wie viel du wiegst aber ich kenn jemanden der hat die marta an seinem slayer und die reicht aus und sie ist hald schön leicht. Die roten Teile passen sicher gut. Kurbeln würd ich schwarze nehmen. Bis jetzt sehr schön. Reifen würd ich nicht unbedingt tauschen passen doch Farblich ganz gut zur gabel, ja ich weiß schon warum du sie tauschen willst...  Was willst du für ne Schaltung hinmachen? Die neue XTR würde doch Farblich genau passen oder? Aber wer will schon so lange warten? Also noch viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und Teile Aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (21. Mai 2006)

lenker kürzen oder wegschmeißen und nen next draufmachen. lenkerhörnchen ab, bremse martha sl, sattel wegschmeißen und nen speedneedl oder zumindest en slr drauf, sattelstütze gegen tune tauschen, gabel spacer umstecken auf 80mm dann eigentlich perfekt!


----------



## ik23 (21. Mai 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> sattelstütze gegen tune tauschen


würd ich nicht machen, die XY ist doch eine der, wenn nicht überhaupt die schönste Stütze der Welt, und passt auch perfekt zum Rad. Ansonsten hat dirtjumpbastian schon recht, die Barends sind nicht die schönsten, und 80mm Federweg sollten ausreichen, dann kommts doch vorn auch tiefer, oder? Wirkt jetzt  sehr hochbeinig.
Mit den vielen roten Teilen weiß ich nicht, wie das zum Rahmen passt, hatt ich ursprünglich bei meinem (auch schwarz silber) auch vor, hab das aber wieder verworfen.
Schimmert der Vorbau violett oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2006)

@ ik23

Das täuscht, kommt von der Farbenpracht des Gartens 
Die Sattelstütze lass ich auf jeden Fall dran ! Ne TUNE passt da nach meinem Geschmack wohl eher nicht.
Der Lenker fliegt, keine Frage, aber wieso kürzen ? Hat eh nur 580 !!!
Die Hörnchen na ja ich finde sie nicht schlecht. Ganz ohne Hörnchen ? Dann event. mit einem Lowriser mit sehr wenig krümmung nach hinten. Fahren die jetzt sogar bei CC-Rennen ?!?!?! Mal sehn.....

@dirtjumpbastian

Die Gabel ist ne MZ Marathon mit 100/120 mm per Negativ-Luftdruck einstellbar. Für CC-Touren ist das OK


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Du solltest noch den Einsatzzweck angeben. Dann kann man auch besser was zu den Teilen sagen. 

Die RF Teile sind schön , aber leider auch sehr schwer  Ich würde auch eher eine 80ziger Gabel empfehlen, aber auch das ist geschmackssache. 
Bremse: Die Louise hat IMHO bis auf den Preis keinen Vorteil. Nimmst du Marta 180 vorne, wenn du mehr Bremsleistung willst. Ist echt ein Anker. Alternativ die Formula Oro.   Lenker: Riser sind IMHO total überbewertet. Bei der eingebauten Gabel auch eher zu hoch. Ich steh auf Syntace Duraflite 9 Grad. Was ist mit dem Hope Steuersatz? Ist deutlich günstiger und das Rot paßt zu Sattelklemme. Kurbel: Deus in silber oder besser noch ne Turbine mit TA Blättern (silber) und roten Kettenblattschrauben  Paßt perfekt zur X0  

Robert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2006)

Einsatzzweck

Bin 45 Jahre/90 Kg, will mir einfach ein schönes Hardtail zusammen bauen. Singletrails usw. zweitrangig. Dafür hab ich ja meinen Slayer !!! Also einfach Forstwege im Pfälzer Wald und bei schlecht Wetter geteerte Radwege..............schön muss es sein !


----------



## Walroß (22. Mai 2006)

Zur Bremse:
Die Hope Mono Mini gibt es auch mit roten Hebeln und roten Bremskolben.
würde halt optisch ganz gut zu den anderen roten Teilen passen, die Du geplant hast.
Ansonsten: bisher ein superschickes Rad!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2006)

so nun mit MAXXIS Larsen TT, SRAM Umwerfer in sw und RITCHEY Barends. Wieder ein tick schöner  find ich !


----------



## Monday (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Rocklandbiker,

schönes Vertex . Bei Teilen wie Sattel, Stütze oder Lenker würde ich aber nicht "nur" nach der Marke und Optik gehen. Der Sattel muß zum Sitzfleisch passen, die Stütze zur Oberschenkellänge bzw. zur Sitzposition (gilt auch für den Lenker). Von einem Riser Bar würde ich bei der Einbauhöhe der Gabel abraten, sonst kommt Dir bei jeden steileren Anstieg das Vorderrad hoch.


----------



## csx (22. Mai 2006)

Was ist das für ein rotes Ahorn-Blatt am Rahmen? Ist das self-made?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2006)

selfmade....mit nem Schneidplotter !


----------



## ik23 (22. Mai 2006)

@Rockland
willst die Gabel eigtl. so komplett weiß lassen oder kommt da noch was drauf?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Mai 2006)

Die Gabel ist noch nicht fertig. Da kommt noch was drauf, lasst Euch überraschen  In schwarz mit kleinwenig Rotanteil


----------



## ik23 (22. Mai 2006)

Verrätst wenigstens schonmal die Technik, mit der das da drauf kommt? Auch schneidgeplottet? 
...merde, meine ist mir auch zu weiß, hab am Wochenende die Aufkleber (Skareb) abgerissen, weil die nicht mehr so gut aussahen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Mai 2006)

@ ik23

ja zunächst geplottet, dann werd ich sehen wie das optisch kommt. Wenn gut, überleg ich mir das ganze als negativ-plott zu fertigen um es dann zu Lackieren. Mal sehn.......Tribal´s nennt man das glaub ich ?


----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)

Das sieht schon sehr schmuck aus dein Bike. 
Ich würde schon versuchen die weißen Kurblen zu  bekommen, passt dann sicherlich gut zur Gabel und ist ein weiteres Highlight zur Gabelfarbe!
und bitte mach das mit den roten Teilen. Ich finde es sehr schön, wenn man sich farblich abheben kann von der "Masse" und da jeder zur Zeit auf einem Gold-Schwarz Ttrip ist, find ich die rot eloxierten Teile sehr ansprechend.
Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2006)

*TRUVATIV Stylo *!!!!! Passt finde ich


----------



## s.d (28. Mai 2006)

Wär zwar jetz nicht meine erste Wahl aber auf jeden Fall besser als ne XT


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Wär zwar jetz nicht meine erste Wahl aber auf jeden Fall besser als ne XT



Ist auch nicht meine "erste Wahl". Bin aber übern Freund (nicht ebay) günstig rangekommen.

Bin noch am überlegen was ich jetzt machen soll bzgl. der Farbe des Steuersatzes und Sattelklemme. Rot oder sw. Im Moment tendiere ich wieder zu schwarz. Ich weiß auch nicht recht ?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Ganz klar schwarz! Ich vermute, du willst die maple leafs am bike belassen und wirst sicher auch nicht das gleiche Rot bzw den gleichen Ton für Klemme und Steuersatz bekommen. Schwarz würde mir daher am besten gefallen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Epic (24. Juni 2006)

zur Inspiration ein Bild von meinem Vertex ...
(und fahr endlich damit, jeder Tag ist kostbar)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Juni 2006)

epic, ich stimme Dir zu. Jeder Tag an dem das Teil nicht bewegt wird, ist pure Verschwendung  
Ich werde mir als nächstes sehr wahrscheinlich eine MAGURA Lousie FR montieren. Klar gibt es schönere, leichtere, racemäßigere (was´n Wort) aber ich habe an meinem Slayer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Standfestigkeit, Doserbarkeit einfach top. Dann den Service sozusagen "vor Ort" das sind einfach pluspunkte.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juni 2006)

so nun was schönes........die fertige Gabel dazu !


----------



## s.d (28. Juni 2006)

wirklich sehr schön geworden


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juni 2006)

@Rocklandbiker: Wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, diese Maple Leaf Decals zu vervielfältigen würde einige RM-Rider inclusive mir auf die Knie fallen.....
Sieht ja mal sowas von geil aus die Gabel!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## ik23 (29. Juni 2006)

Joa, sieht gut aus, sind das jetzt noch Aufkleber oder sind die Blätter lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Juni 2006)

Gibts die auch in schwarz für mein Blizzard?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juni 2006)

@ all

Ich habe die nächsten Tage noch einige Vorbereitungen zu organisieren bzgl. eines Dual-Events in Pirmasens. Kuckst Du unter: www.sueddeutschercup.com

Dann werde ich mich nochmal hier im Forum melden und Euch die Möglichkeiten bzgl. Farbe, Bestellmenge Preis usw. mitteilen. Bitte um Verständnis das bis zum 11.07. nichts geht.
Bis dahin.....

klar gibts die auch in Schwarz....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juni 2006)

ik23 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, sieht gut aus, sind das jetzt noch Aufkleber oder sind die Blätter lackiert?


Sind Aufkleber, mann kann sie natürlich auch als NEGATIV benutzen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Juni 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Ich habe die nächsten Tage noch einige Vorbereitungen zu organisieren bzgl. eines Dual-Events in Pirmasens. Kuckst Du unter: www.sueddeutschercup.com
> 
> ...


Weiß nur nicht ob man das darf. Weil copyright usw. Sind die Originalabmessungen und Originaldesign..... ?!?!?!


----------



## bestmove (30. Juni 2006)

> Weiß nur nicht ob man das darf. Weil copyright usw. Sind die Originalabmessungen und Originaldesign..... ?!?!?!


Klar darf man,  soweit mir bekannt ist sind die Ahornblätter nicht geschützt. Wenn du eine Handvoll Aufkleber unters Volk bringts sollte das niemanden schaden. Ich will auch welche


----------



## Homegrown (30. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte auch gern welche in weiss und schwarz =) 

Freue mich dann schon auf den 11.07


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juni 2006)

ich  kann Euch folgendes anbieten:

1 Bogen Maple Leaf Aufkleber mit Transferfolie entspricht 5 Sätze a 3 Größen (55x28mm/40x22mm/28x18mm) in links und rechts geplottet also insgesamt 30 Blätter zu  15,00 inkl. Versand. Wer welche will, bitte ich um folgende Angaben:

Alias (Nickname), Name, Vorname, Pltz, Ort, Strasse, Tel, Bestellmenge, Farbe (rot,sw,weiß,blau,gelb,grün etc.) an folgende Adresse mailen: [email protected]

Ich werde die Bestellung sammeln, und gegen Mitte Juli produzieren lassen. Also auf geht´s


----------



## bestmove (30. Juni 2006)

Heißt das pro Bogen eine Farbe oder gibbet auch nen bunten Bogen? Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich wetterfest? Rechnet sich bei 3 Bögen noch ein bisschen Versand weg? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## xtobix (30. Juni 2006)

oh ja die gabel ist schick.
die gleiche idee hatte ich auch vor einer weile. als ich das hier gesehen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (30. Juni 2006)

Joa schaut nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juni 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> HeiÃt das pro Bogen eine Farbe oder gibbet auch nen bunten Bogen? Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich wetterfest? Rechnet sich bei 3 BÃ¶gen noch ein bisschen Versand weg? Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen


Ja pro Bogen eine Farbe, die Aufkleber sind wetterfest. 
1 Bogen â¬ 15,00
2 Bogen â¬ 27,50
3 Bogen â¬ 35,00

ich weiÃ nicht nach 8 WeiÃbier (kleine) rechnet es sich irgendwie schwierig   
Wie haben wir jetzt eigentlich gespielt gegen diese SÃ¼dstaatler 5:3 oder so ?


----------



## csx (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal paar meinungen hierzu






bin jetzt drauf und dran das fertig zu bauen. ich war ja der meinung, ne starrgabel reinzumachen, weil es ein wartungsarmes rad werden sollte und nur für die strasse gedacht ist. jetzt habe ich mal laufräder dran gemacht und stelle fest, dass das ding derbe tief liegt. was meint ihr dazu !? kann man es überhaupt mit dieser kona jump fork fahren?

mfg


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juli 2006)

Mach mal´n Foto von der Seite und gib einwenig Info´s dazu. Wie groß bist DU ? welche Rahmengröße hat das Teil (Geometriedaten) ? Welche Einbauhöhe hat die Gabel ?

RK


----------



## csx (2. Juli 2006)

Ich bin 1,78m. Die Gabel misst von Achsmitte bis Oberkante Krone 41cm. Der Rahmen ist 18,5"


----------



## Jendo (2. Juli 2006)

Nimm ne Pace Starrgabel!
Die bauen dann genauso hoch wie Federgabeln, sind aus Carbon und sehen unverschämt gut aus 
jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Juli 2006)

Wow, welches Baujahr ist das? Schaut gut aus


----------



## csx (2. Juli 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, welches Baujahr ist das? Schaut gut aus


 
`96 ... naja bis jetzt gefällts mir noch net so richtig  hätte gern ne gabel in rahmenfarbe mit ner brücke oben wie die pace


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Juli 2006)

Des wird schon noch


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2006)

Ich schließe mich Jendos Meinung an - mit der Pace Starrgabel wäre das eine wahnsinnig schöne Kombination. 

FLO


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Also du legst anscheinend keinen Wert drauf es Zeitgemäß aufzubauen oder? Dann würd ich auch ne Pace nehmen wenn du Carbon nicht magst und trotzdem was edles willst nimm ne Steinbach oder günstiger Tange. Alternativ könntest du dich auch nach einer original RM-Gabel umschauen. Was willst du sonst für Teile verbauen?


----------



## csx (3. Juli 2006)

ne, nix mit zeitgemäss. dann wirds wohl ne pace werden  aber die kost son haufen, verdammt. was noch dran soll, weiss ich auch noch ni so recht... auf jeden fall xt-umwerfer und xt-schaltwerk


----------



## Jendo (3. Juli 2006)

Hi CSX,
Du kannst Dich ja mal mit dem Klappi (Peter) hier im Forum unterhalten.
Er hatte vor ein paar Monaten auch das Problem ein RM Hammer neu aufzubauen. Und er wohnt auch in Dresden!
Hier sind erstmal die Links zu seinen passenden Themen:
rm Hammer als Crossbike
Hammer wiederaufbau

GRuß,
JEndo


----------



## csx (3. Juli 2006)

oh, vielen dank ! das les ich mir heut abend mal in ruhe durch


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. Juli 2006)

Juhuu mein Flow is vom lackieren zurück! Bilder kommen die Tage auch ma rein. 
aber eins hab ich scho ma (leider Handycam, Farbe kommt real besser) 





Aufbauen werd ichs mit en paar alten Teilen wie meinen 05er Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel und Vorbau, Lenker...hinten ne Hayes HFX geferdert wird mit der 03er Shiver SC, LRS is en Sun Single Track. Weis aber noch net was ich für Schaltung nehmen soll mir würd eigentlich SS gefallen aber des Flow hat leider nur Vertikale Ausfallenden und dan siehts halt schaiße aus. 

Gruß Puky


----------



## Monday (7. Juli 2006)

Moin RM Community,

komme gerade vom Händler meines Vertrauens, habe mit Ihm gerade ein paar Details zu meinem neunen Marathon Rad besprochen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Element Team aufbauen, da mir mein 70er zu träge ist - ist für mich eher ein sportliches Touren bzw. All-Mountain Bike - aber 2 Fully´s die vom Einsatzgebiet dicht zusammen liegen macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn. Also habe ich mich für ein Vertex Team entschieden.

Bisherige Teileliste ( ich laß mal die kompletten Bezeichnungen weg, sonst wird dieser Beitrag noch 3 Seiten lang):

Rahmen : Vertex Team/Sc (wegen Farbwechsel vielleicht noch ein 06er Modell)
Gabel : Reba Worl Cup 85 mm mit Tuning Kit
Steuersatt : ???
Vorbau : Syntace F 119
Lenker : Syntace Dura Flite Carbon
Griffe : vielleicht Lenkerband
Hörnchen : Tune
Stütze : Tune Starkes Stück
Sattel : Selle Italia SLR

Schaltung : Sram X.O mit Drehgriffen/ vielleicht X-Gen Umwerfer

Bremsen : Magura Marta SL

Kurbel-Set; nach dem heutigen Besuch beim Händler : Stronglight, obwohl ich in die FRM Kurbeln verliebt bin ( lt. Forum nicht so gut Verarbeitet)

Pedale : Egg Beater

Laufräder : jetzt Americin Classic mit Tune oder Carbon Ti Schnellspanner, Eclipse Kit und Michelin CX Dry

Kette und Ritzel werden viell. Sram Teile

Ist keine übliche RM Kompletierung aber die Marz. MA Gabeln find ich pers. nicht so gut und RF ist nicht das leichteste. Wollte eigentlich diese Taypische Syntace/Tune Kombi meiden aber meine alternativen FRM & Extralite sollen von der Verarbeitung nicht gut sein.

Einsatzgebiet des Rades : Marathon und Training (auch als Rennrad Ersatz)

So Feuerfrei für Kritik und Anregungen, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (7. Juli 2006)

JA also mir gefällts nicht so gut aber die Teile sind sicherlich von der Funktion und dem Gewicht sehr gut. Steuersatz evtl. einen King? Kurbeln vielleicht Tune?  Mach Bilder wenns fertig ist und viel Spaß damit das Vertex ist echt ein heiße Hardtail


----------



## Jendo (7. Juli 2006)

Hey Monday.
Finde deine Idee Super mal die Standartteile beiseite zu lassen!
Die Ausgewählten Teile lassen dann schon auf ein Traumgewicht schließen 
Die Stronglite Kurbeln sind richtig schön. Wieso nimmst du nicht den Syntace 99 Vorbau, wenn du doch bei den anderen Teilen richtung highend gehst?
Und wenn du noch mehr Gewicht sparen willst, würd ich einfach nen XTR Umwerfer montieren, da die Xgen doch etwas schwerer sind. oder willst du dein Bike Shimano frei halten 
GRuß Robert


----------



## Monday (9. Juli 2006)

Hi Jendo,

wollte das rad eigentlich als non-shimano-bike aufbauen, sonst hätte ich auch die 06er xtr kurbeln nehmen können. denn f119 wollte ich wegen der steifigkeit nehmen, wird jetzt aber doch der f99.

@ s.d.

Klar gehört an ein rocky race face bzw. an einen klassiker syncros aber es geht mir beim vertex mehr um die funktion. die tune kurbeln sind leider nicht besonders steif. aber king headset könnte es schon werden.


----------



## s.d (9. Juli 2006)

Ich verstehe dich schon und wie schon gesagt sind die Teile die du ausgesucht hast von der Funktion her echt super.


----------



## fritzn (10. Juli 2006)

klingt doch sehr fein - und ein paar deutsche teile anzubauen ist ein prima konzept - das darf man jetzt und auch noch stolz drauf sein;-)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Juli 2006)

Ich möchte mir gern anstelle des XT-Laufradsatzes einen neuen "kultigeren" zulegen. Selbstverständlich individuell aufgebaut.
Hab so an rote Hope-Naben (oder auch sw)  und SUN-Ringle Singeltrack Felgen gedacht. Speichen klar in schwarz. Was meint Ihr ? Würde das gut kommen. Rot oder sw Nabe ?
Oder habt Ihr eine ganz andere Idee ?


----------



## Monday (30. Juli 2006)

beim betrachten deines hot rod rahmens ist mir der kleine rot eloxierte hebel am fox aufgefallen. finde das rot "beißt" sich mit den flammen. aber vielleicht würden gerade deshlab rote naben sehr gut passen  ich würde es extrem finden, vielleicht auch extrem geil.

bei den felgen würde ich mavic vorziehen, was aber keine qualitative wertung ist, finde mavic einfach besser.


----------



## s.d (30. Juli 2006)

Also das rot ginge schon weils eben an Dämpfer und Gabel auch vorkommt aber isch weiß nicht wies aussehen wird. Also die Singletrack Felgen sind hald schon ziemlich fett und nicht sooo leicht


----------



## Smithy (31. Juli 2006)

Dein Hotrod hat wirklich schöne Laufräder verdient. Der Rahmen ist allerdings schon so (schön) auffällig, dass er automatisch im Mittelpunkt steht, von daher würd ich keinesfalls mehr Farbe reinbringen. 

Vorschlag: schnapp Dir ein passendes Foto und mal in Photoshop oder Paint die Naben rot an. Mir hilfts meistens bei der Enscheidung.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2006)

gute Idee mit dem Photoshop, werd ich mal tun. Klar eigentlich ist der sehr schön lackierte Rahmen im Fokus. Werd dann doch wohl eine sw Nabe nehmen.
Dann also sw Hope-Naben, Mavic Felgen......oder graue Hope-Naben ? Jetzt weiß ich ja gar nichts mehr..


----------

